# Elvis is not eating (6" Blue Dolphin)



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello all, this is my first post, although I have read/learned alot on these boards. I have a 125 gallon tank with about 30 various African Cichlids. I just purchased 6 'show fish' (4-5") including my 6" Blue Dolphin. All the fish in my tank are behaving normally, and seem to be pretty happy. My water/filtration is a good as I can get it, and I have can see no other issues.

I added my show fish 4 days ago, and the first 6-8 hours there were some minor power struggles that I anticpated... but they all got peaceable resolved. My blue dolphin went to the bottom of my tank and 'hid' between two covered trees, and seemed to breathe heavy the entire time. Later in the evening... (5 hours later) he seemed to come out of it, and was breathing normally, and was no longer sitting on the bottom, but moving back in forth in his little 'cove'.

Well... this is the forth day, and he stilll has not eaten anything. I called the store I bought him from to confirm I was feeding him the right thing. (Frozen Brine) I am actually using the same type he was being fed before. During feeding I use a combo of Cichlid flakes, and sinking pellets to make sure everyone gets thier chance to get some food.... I also add two brine cubes... everyone eats well... and to be honest probably too well as I am trying to make sure there is extra food at the bottom for my Blue Dolphin to eat. I have seen the brine float right past his mouth, and he doesn't show any interest... He doesn't seem sick, shows no physical signs of sickness, and is actively protecting 'his turf', but he doesn't show interest in anything else... just hiding in his cove, and challenging anyone that comes close.

When do I become concerned that there is something wrong him? How long should he go without eating? He's a beautiful fish, my girlfriend named him Elvis because he looks like he's made from blue suede. He's 'The King' of our tank, and I want to make sure I am doing everything I can to make sure he stays that way =)

Thanx in advance for your responses...


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Never overfeed a tank to get a finnicky fish to eat. With the amount of food you're putting in there he's probably eating, just not in front of you. If not, 4 days isn't too long yet. I would hold off the brine for bit because if he's developing a kidney problem from the shock of moving, new foods etc. brine can be instrumental in the development of Malawi bloat.

Personally I would starve the tank for 3 or 4 days. Do you have pics? He should not look like "Suede". He should have good sheen and be blue. If he has a "hairy", velvet look to him that's a problem and should be treated. The same goes if his eyes or belly is bulging.

How many other dolphins are in there? Dolphins need other dolphins to exhibit natural behavior, they're definitely not a solitary fish.


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I will start the starve diet today, and include a picture of Elvis soon. Unfortunately he is the only Blue Dolphin in my tank, and I do not know where I would be able to purchase another his size to comfort him, but I am open to suggestions. Thank you for your help, pics to follow...


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is a link to some photos of my tank when I got my fish in and started... There are two original pictures of Elvis in there as well from the supplier I purchased him and the other fish from. Any help, suggestions on tank setup, or fish combos will be appreciated as well.... For filtration I am running two Rena XP4... with the output from the first one going directly into the inlet of the second, with a Rena 300w heater maintaing a 79-80 water temp. This is my first attempt at photographing my aquaruim, so I apologize for any cloudyness... I did my best to try to get everything in focus. Thanx in advance for any advice!!!

Here's the link: http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Will post a link for photobucket as well as soon I as upload them


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What is the full stock list of the tank?

Is this an all male tank?

I can't see the pics without joining, and I get enough spam through my email without doing that. I can see the cover pic on the album, and you might want to work on your decor a bit to make them feel more comfortable. But we can deal with that later.

Did you QT the new fish?

Watch overfeeding...At this point, you can do more damage than anything else by doing so, as the fish are probably stressed from the new additions.

What are the water parameters?


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is the link to the photos on photobucket. You do not have to join anything to view them there:

:fish: http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab146/darincarson/ :fish:

This is almost an all male tank... I have only two females that I know of(Auratus, Maingano)... and they were by accident ;-)

*FISH INVENTORY:*
6.5" Blue Dolphin 
6" Ornamental Goldfish
5" Ndiwe Fire Hap 
4" Lemon Jake
4" Sunshine Peacock Benga Yellow
4" Bichir
3" Buccochromis Nototaenia
3" Usisya Flavescent
3" Albino Zebra Fin
2" Ceibal
1" Calvus Black Congo
1" Jewled Cichlid
4" Black Ghost Knife Fish
(6) 1" Corydoras Aeneus (albino catfish)
(3) 1" Red Tailed Black Sharks
(3) 1" Auratus
(2) 7" Dragon Goldby
(2) 2" Cobalt Blue Zebra
(2) 2" Red Tiger Barbs
(2) 2" Albino Bushy Nose
(2) 1" Lethrinops Intermedius
(2) 1" Red Jewel
(2) 1" Albino Bushy Nose
(2) 1" Maingano

Water just tested fine... the only thing that is not perfect is the water hardness which is a little high, but from my understanding, it is ok for these types of fish... Also the tank is 80% black gravel and 20% black sand to try to cater to each type of fish...

Thanx for your help!!!

Also... have another small request for help... I have a 4" black ghost knife fish insists on hiding inside my center rock piece, I have cut three seperate clear 1" tubes of different lenghts and put them in differnet positions in my tank... and I can not get my ghost knife to stay in any of them. He stayed in one for about 15 minutes... and then eventually made his way back inside the rock... where we never get to see him :-( Any ideas on how to keep him front and center in my tubes?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Last first. Ghost knives don't come out unless you've got moonlights to watch at night which is really cool.

Next, you've got too many fish and way too many from different biotopes and geographic locations. I am surprised that gold fish is still alive. I don't know where to start because you've got a bit of everything in there. I'd say, unfortunately though, you're asking for a fish tragedy having a diverse stock list like this one with as many fish as this one. Consider making this a rift lake cichlid tank or a south american tank.

Gorgeous dolphin btw, needs girls though.


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got the moonlights, and it's actually my favorite time to watch my tank... as far as the fish... I was advised they would all work will together. The big gold fish is just in there because he seems to work... I used him to cycle the tank, and as I added fish everyone got along with him (his name is Sushi.... my 9 year old daughter named him) I have a 30 gallon community tank right next to this one, and another 50 gallon in the Den, that he usually stays in.

I am not seeing any aggressive behaviour so far.... but as I do, I have means to seperate everyone out to make things more peacful....

What would you reccomend changing in my tank to make it more cichlid friendly? I have tried to add a little for everyone... including gravel, medium and large sized flat rocks and even a section that is entirely sand. I have also made custom tubes for the little fish to hide and feel more comfortable. I have multiple bubblers and have spread them evenly accross the tank, all my plants are plastic, even though I love live plants (I know these guys will pull them up).

Anyways... thanx for the comment on Elvis, and I look forward to your reccomendations-


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I have to agree with BioG. I don't know where to start with that stock list. I really really think you're headed for large scale problems in the tank.

You need to do a bit of research on the fish you are keeping. Learn about the dietary needs, water requirements, breeding habits, etc. Then, make the necessary changes using the other tanks that you have.

The goldfish and cories are really in danger, but the other fish are going to suffer from the stress level in the tank. The ghost knife really doesn't belong in this tank, either, and the sharks may not fare well long term.

The stock list is such a mess that it's clouding your whole issue with the dolphin. Adding adult fish to an established tank is always a bit tricky, but adding adult fish to an established tank with this kind of stock list is even worse. Never underestimate the part that stress plays in a tank. Aggression isn't always visible, and with one fish not eating already, you could easily suffer huge losses over the next few months, even though everything seems fine.

Rather than go through the entire stocklist and do all your work for you, I'll touch on some basic mistakes you've made.

Don't keep mbuna with haps / peacocks - they're too aggressive and will stress the haps and peacocks out.

Don't keep two females in an otherwise all male tank - it only adds to the stress level of the tank once those females sexually mature.

In an all male tank, you only want ONE male of each species, and no two males (of different species) who look alike. (Not sure why you have all those groups of 2 and 3???)

Fish from Lake Tanganyika and fish from Lake Malawi have vastly different needs. To best provide for these needs, they shouldn't be housed together.

Keep in mind that it is up to you to do your homework on the fish you are keeping. The LFS is just out to make a sale. They don't mind you coming back to buy replacement fish!

As for the one that isn't eating, I'd isolate him for closer observation. If he still doesn't eat, you may need to initiate treatment, but we really need to make sure what's going on first. Isolating him will let you determine if he has other symptoms or not, or if he's just stressed...But stress causes illness and disease with these fish, so that's really something to consider.


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for the advice, I will take it to heart, and start seeing who I can sort out of the tank, and make the stock list more stable. The only reason for the black ghost knife addition was after seeing it in an all Cichlid tank at a local restraunt..... everyone was getting along fine, and I talked with the owner that said he'd been in there for 2 years without any problems. As far as the other fish.... I used the non-Cichlids to cycle my tank, and just have not taken them out yet because they were seeming to get along so well with the others.. This is my first Cichlid tank, but I've had tanks for the past 7 years, and always have done well with them.

I guess I have the same problem all the other 'newbies' do with Cichlids... they are all so beautiful, and have such great personalities, that we want to buy everyone we see 

Thanx Again for the knowledge...

BTW- Elvis is moving around the tank looking for food now... so I guess it's time to give him some grub after starving the rest of the tank as well....


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is he isolated?

Even though we've determined that your tank is a high stress tank, this particular fish may be sick, so isolating him would be great to determine what to do. Unfortunately, simply 'not eating' can be stress related (not uncommon for a new fish) or illness related - almost every illness eventually causes them to stop eating.

We need more symptoms, or a stress free environment where he may return to eating.


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

He is still in the tank... and on day 5 of not eating.... I can isolate him and put him in my 30 gallon tank right next to my 125Gallon... it has a 2" Fan Tailed Oscar and 3 3" Silver Dollars... will that be ok to put him in? I don't want to add more stress to him.... He isn't showing any particular 'sick' behaviour. He is still actively protecting his turf, and coming out about every 30-45 minutes for a 'cruise around the tank'. He is showing no color loss/change, no bloating, or white spots around his mouth, gills or eyes... besides not eating... looks and acts totally normal...

Bottom line, should I move him to my 30 gallon tank, or keep him in the 125 gallon for a bit longer?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

He needs a tank to himself.

In attempting to prevent stressing him out, you're exposing your entire main tank to whatever is going on. :-?

Just in case it is bloat, you should remove him, do a very thorough substrate vacuum (to remove infected feces) and add epsom salt to the main tank at 1 cup per 100G as a preventative measure.


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok... will do- I will update later on his progress.... and thanx again!!!


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

darincarson said:


> He is still in the tank... and on day 5 of not eating.... I can isolate him and put him in my 30 gallon tank right next to my 125Gallon... it has a 2" Fan Tailed Oscar and 3 3" Silver Dollars... will that be ok to put him in? I don't want to add more stress to him.... He isn't showing any particular 'sick' behaviour. He is still actively protecting his turf, and coming out about every 30-45 minutes for a 'cruise around the tank'. He is showing no color loss/change, no bloating, or white spots around his mouth, gills or eyes... besides not eating... looks and acts totally normal...
> 
> Bottom line, should I move him to my 30 gallon tank, or keep him in the 125 gallon for a bit longer?


What's your plan on these fish (oscar and silver dollars)? Thirty gallon tank with an oscar and three silver dollars. It won't be long and this will also be a recipe for disaster. Bottom line, if you want to keep all these various fish, start buying tanks. If thats not an option, research, figure out what you want. A lot can be done with 125 gallons of water, but that stocklist is asking for a miracle.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

the other thing is that if he does have bloat or whatever.... and he suddenly dies in the community tank then all the other fish will eat him and the risk of getting what he had goes up even more.


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

wheatbackdigger said:


> What's your plan on these fish (oscar and silver dollars)? Thirty gallon tank with an oscar and three silver dollars. It won't be long and this will also be a recipe for disaster. Bottom line, if you want to keep all these various fish, start buying tanks. If thats not an option, research, figure out what you want. A lot can be done with 125 gallons of water, but that stocklist is asking for a miracle.


My 30 Gallon tank is my observation tank.... there is no one in there long term. My Silver dollars are in there because they are growing thier fins back after just two days in the cichlid tank ;-) After they are all healed up they will be moved to my 50 gallon tank.

So far... I don't notice any different behaviour in Elvis since I switched him 1 1/2 days ago. He still looks healthy, but I still don't see him eating. I haven't intorduced much food into the new tank... but when I did... the other fish went crazy for it, and he just swam around like he wasn't hungry, and didn't care...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you started treating Elvis yet?

Is he still by himself?

I would seriously consider initiating one of the bloat treatments in the links below. We don't really have enough symptoms to go on, but the longer you wait, the harder it's going to be to turn things around.

It's easy to get sidetracked by the stocklists, but the reality is that you have a fish that isn't eating, and you need to do something.

You will need to do alot of work on the stocklist once you get this resolved, in an effort to keep illnesses from reoccuring. :thumb:


----------



## darincarson (Aug 2, 2009)

I am sorry to inform that 'Elvis has left the building' 

I initiated the Clout treatment in my 30 gallon tank 2 days ago... but I think that I started the treatment too late.... I found him this morning, and we were all very upset. He immediately became our favorite fish in the tank. I am not 100% sure he had a case of bloat... but it seems to be the only explantation that makes sense... All my other fish are doing well... and are showing no signs of stress, or other sickness. I contacted the supplier I purchased him from, and they are refunding me his purchase price.... but I am still upset to have lost him.

Thanx to all for the advice, I took it to heart, and followed it the best I could.

I hope to be able to report on better things in the future...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry you lost him...

And, yes, you probably just waited too long to initiate treatment. Once they stop eating, every minute counts.

I would give serious consideration to the things that have been pointed out in regards to your stock list, though. I realize this was a new fish, but the tank is bound to be a high stress tank, and high stress tanks are almost always unhealthy tanks.


----------

